# [SOLVED] New GTX 550 TI problem



## xeokk (Mar 8, 2012)

first of all, hello, and thanks for taking the time to read through my problem. I'm new here, and here's what i need help with :

i've just recently bought an msi nvidia geforce gtx 550 ti video card, and i have installed it yesterday. however, when i inserted the driver cd, i must have clicked something wrong, because instead of installing anything, it asked me to restart my computer to continue the installation. i did so, and after restarting it appeared the video card was installed; however the computer kept finding four new devices listed as 'audio device on high definition audio bus'. i got my drivers off the internet and tried playing a game (mass effect 3) i didn't get a chance to play, however, because a few moments later throughout the introduction movie, my computer crashed - as in, my monitor got the "no pc signal detected" followed by a beep-beep-beep sound after which my pc restarted.

i've installed some other drivers and in the meantime the 4 unknown devices disappeared, but the problem still persists. i've tried testing the video card with a different game, an older one, like harry potter and the halfblood prince, and to my surprise i played for quite a while - around 30 minutes or so- at the highest settings before the beeping sound and the restart came up again. i touched the board after switching off my computer and it's not hot, and the fan seems to be working as well. 

after a more thorough examination of my computer, i noticed one of the RAM wasn't fitted properly. i pushed it in correctly and tried running the game again. the computer still restarts, but the beeping is gone. 

i'm sorry if anything is unclear, i tried my best to describe the situation as accurately as possible and english isn't my main language either  

i'm including a picture with the device manager window with those 4 unknown audio bus thingies: http://i42.tinypic.com/28c0kr6.png . please help!


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

You described the problem well.

What we need is your system specs.

Mobo
CPU
Ram
Power Supply.

If it is a bought PC, what is the brand name ans model number?


----------



## xeokk (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: New GTX 550 TI problem*

the cpu is an intel core2duo @ 2.53 ghz each and 3.5 gb of ram. for the motherboard i used aida32 and in the motherboard field i get 

Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	08/03/2011-G41-ICH7-6A79PG0TC-00
Motherboard Name	Unknown

Front Side Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Intel GTL+
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	362 MHz
Effective Clock	362 MHz
Bandwidth	2895 MB/s

as for the power supply, i'm not really sure how i'm supposed to find out about it, but i do know it's 600W. is this what you need?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, but not all power supplies are created equal. If you open the case, there should be a box with many wires coming out of it at either the top or bottom of your case. There should be details there about it.


----------



## xeokk (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: New GTX 550 TI problem*

it just says 'easy oc switch' on the label, and nothing else. there's no other label on the box either :-??

also i tested it with sims 3, and the beeping is back.


----------



## xeokk (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: New GTX 550 TI problem*

sorry for double posting, but i couldn't find the edit post button.
i took some pictures of my pc layout: 

http://i40.tinypic.com/a46e0g.jpg
http://i39.tinypic.com/4ugsp5.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/2lm9duq.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/v48pys.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/ejeg4k.jpg

i hope this helps!


----------



## kbekl (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: New GTX 550 TI problem*

looks like some one has taken a mainboard sticker and placed it on the psu

your boards is this one 
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41MT-S2P (rev. 1.3)

GA-G41MT-S2P

according to the award bios

1 long beep and 2 short is a vga error 

any other beeps is a ram issue

now it could be that that card isnt getting enough power 

unscrew the other side pannel if you can and see what is written on the otherside of the psu, or you could just unscrew the psu and check it out of the case


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New GTX 550 TI problem*

From what I can make out in the pic, your PSU is a low quality unit. You need to be at 650W minimum with a good quality PSU for the 550 ti.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


----------



## xeokk (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: New GTX 550 TI problem*

the power supply is 600w, and according to various other sites, the 550 ti should run on 450


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New GTX 550 TI problem*

yep but you power supply is a piece of garbage. you need a good quality 650 for the psu and yous is far from good never mind quality.

corsair,seasonic and xfx are the best.

BTW never install drivers from the disc always use the latest driver from the NVIDIA site


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New GTX 550 TI problem*

As noted above, you have a poor quality PSU and it is highly unlikely it is capable of the numbers on the label.
The manufacturer suggest a minimum 450W but 30% needs to added to that figure for extended use.
450W x 30% = 585W.

Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: New GTX 550 TI problem*

Plus you have to power the rest of your PC! In a perfect world, let's say you can get all 600w out of that power supply. In that case, you then have only 15w to power your CPU and the rest of the PC. Most CPUs use 65-125w of power.


----------



## xeokk (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: New GTX 550 TI problem*

ok, so it's about the psu. got it  

i have one more question though, is it possible that it has something to do with my OS? since on the msi site, they only have drivers for windows vista and 7, for this specific video card, at least.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: New GTX 550 TI problem*

go to the nvidia site for the drivers

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...5eWZDQ&usg=AFQjCNG973LBQZNUPnhIp_0Xsto2u0S9TQ


----------



## xeokk (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: New GTX 550 TI problem*

i'd like to thank everyone on this forum that helped me. i got a better supply unit, and all my games are working like a charm! thanks a heap guys, you just saved another gamer


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: New GTX 550 TI problem*

glad you have it sorted


----------

